# Review: Marware Eco-Vue for the Kindle 2 (with pics).



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I have just received my cover today after ordering it three days ago, and my first impressions are 9/10. I can't give it a full 10/10 because I haven't seen how rugged the case is yet. For the record, the web page for the case is here: http://www.marware.com/PRODUCTS/Kindle-2/Eco-Vue-for-Kindle-2-0 .
The previous was a Trendy Digital MaxGuard and I found that you couldn't use the 5-way switch, and eventually the cover became loose and allowed the Kindle to slip out. This is not the case with the Marware, as you can see with this picture, which also shows off my the skin I bought much more than the MaxGuard.

There is also a semi-rigid tab that securely holds the Kindle in the case, here opened:

and here closed:

The sides that hold the Kindle in place are a soft coated semi-rigid material that feel very secure without being too tight or too 'scratchy'.
On the MaxGuard there was an outside hand strap to hold the Kindle while it is folded open. I always found it awkward, as the case opened on the wrong side. Not the case (pun intended) with the Marware, and the strap is a very wide, thick elastic band which you can see on the left-hand side of the first pic, as well as this one:

This strap is very strong, it wouldn't slide off my hand even when trying to 'flick' it off, but doesn't feel as if it puts undue strain on the Kindle itself.
In addition to the large hand strap, there is also a small black elastic strap attached to the back cover that holds the book closed when not in use:

and also holds the book open and flat when in use:

The other cool idea Marware had was speaker cutouts on the rear cover:

This is a nice touch, but as is with all case of this type, if you have the cover fully flipped open, the speakers will be blocked by the front cover. This isn't really an issue for me, but it might be for some users.
Some other nice points about this case:
-it's made of 100% recycled material, but the quality doesn't really indicate that
-it's shipped in a very eco-friendly, 100% recycled pouch with minimal packaging material
-shipping was only $3 for Priority Mail. I ordered it Tuesday morning and got it Friday afternoon.
-it's quite a bit lighter compare to the Trendy Digital MaxGuard.
-I can fit my Mighty Bright TravelFlex right on the cover, the same as the Trendy Digital case I had.


I am very happy with this case so far, and felt compelled to write a review because there were only reviews for the Eco-Flip on these boards. One possible down side for some users is that the case only comes in the black and grey design you see in these pictures. I don't know if Marware plan to do any more colors in the future. I hope the case is as rugged as it seems, as I travel a lot, and tend to put quite a bit of wear and tear on my equipment. If this proves to not be the case, I'll be sure to post back in this thread to let you know. 
I hope this helps any potential buyers on these forums!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for this review!  This cover looks pretty awesome and has a price point not too off the charts...plus eco-friendly! Please let us know how it holds up to normal wear.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks F1, will do!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great review.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thank you. While using my Kindle with this case even more, I can't help but appreciate the improved access to the 5-way switch and the Menu and Back buttons. I like having the more 'open' face that the Marware provides.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

For those who are interested, Marware also make a 'Flip' version of this case which looks very interesting, which you can find here:
http://www.marware.com/PRODUCTS/Kindle-2/Eco-Flip-for-Kindle-2-0
In addition, LuvMyKindle has written a great review about the Eco-Flip, which you can view here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9358.msg232360.html#msg232360


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

SP, how is it holding up for you?  Use the hand strap?  Comfortable for lengths of time?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

F1Wild, it's holding up very well, and so far stays very clean and doesn't pick up dirt or pet hair too easily. I'm increasingly pleased that I've purchased this case. They really should focus their advertising in more Kindle related areas for these products.

Kind, you're welcome, I hope it helps.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Another review note: with the Trendy Digital, I had to remove the K2 from the case in order to connect the usb cable, but not so with the Eco:Vue. This was really annoying because the first few times I connected it to sync to my computer (with the Max Guard) it would connect then disconnect quickly then reconnect, causing the Kindle to reboot. This was because the opening around usb connector was too small. With the Marware there is plenty of room for the connector and to see the charge status light.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> F1Wild, it's holding up very well, and so far stays very clean and doesn't pick up dirt or pet hair too easily. I'm increasingly pleased that I've purchased this case. They really should focus their advertising in more Kindle related areas for these products.
> Kind, you're welcome, I hope it helps.


Cheers for the added info. I was going to mention something about pet hair regarding the fabric Trendy-Digital slipcovers, but couldn't find where we were talking about it. One of my cats, Kibou, likes to snuggle while I read in bed and lately I've noticed the fabric is picking this all up...I guess I can consider the slipcover dual-purpose?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I can verify the whole pet hair experience with the Trendy Digital Max Guard case. It seemed to be a magnet for all manner of dirt and detritus.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Another review point I'll add, there is no big tacky logo on the cover, only a small imprinted Marware logo in the same color as the cover.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if both the Eco Vue and the Eco Flip are easy to read with one hand?  I do a lot of reading on the subway while holding on to a pole, and need a case where the front panel folds back completely, so I can hold it with one hand.  

If both cases do fold easily, why did each of you choose one over the other?  It seems to me that if the Flip can be held easily with one hand, and can also stand hands-free, it would be a bit more useful than the Vue.  Where I think the standing hands-free aspect would be a plus, I'm more concerned with being to hold it with one hand easily, and the weight of the cover.  If the cover weighs as much as leather, it might be too heavy for me.  

The reason I'm asking these questions is I currently have a Patagonia.  I like the weight of it, and the protection it provides, but the zipper is not that smooth, and the tabs do hold the Kindle 2 well at all.  So, I'm considering switching to something else.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Fancy; not sure if you my reply to you in the Review section, but here is part of it.

<<<<<<<<<I don't think the Eco Flip is as light as the Patagonia, but I do think it is a lighter and better-made case than the m-edge. If you are used to something that is all light material and only 3 or 4 ounces and switch to this, you might have a wee bit of an "adjustment" feeling. I think this case is about 6.5 or 6.8 ounces but I think it is very protective and I love the little "handstrap" that you wouldn't even know is there when you are not using it.>>>>>.

To add to that: Holding it with one hand (with the flip side folded all the way back) and turning pages is very easy and comfortable, too, even without using the handstrap feature. I am under 5 feet and have small hands. 
While the case is a nice, faux leather (looks and feels good), and will weigh the same in your hand with the flip folded back, opened or closed, I find that sometimes I read holding with my hand between the top flip hanging back but not closed all the way and the bottom part holding the kindle. This way, you don't have the double width of the top and bottom of the cover and you feel less pull/weight on the bottom of the cover which has the kindle secured in it. This is hard to put in words, so I hope I conveyed what I was attempting to. LOL Anyway, I usually only read holding it that way when I know I am going to be interrupted very soon and will have to quickly stuff the kindle/cover back into my pocketbook. Hope this helps...........


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Fancy, the Vue is light enough to easily use one-handed even with my Mighty Brighty Travel Flex light with one AAA battery on it. I chose the Vue because I travel a lot and am not actually in places where I can prop the Flip out on a table surface. I have the Patagonia and it wasn't what I expected at all. Like you said, the zipper snags around the corners because the corners aren't rigid enough. I also agree that the tabs don't hold the Kindle well at all. To be honest, I received this product, took one look at it and was so disappointed that I put it aside and forgot about it.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, that was what I meant to type: that the tabs DON'T hold well at all.  The Eco models are sounding really good, and I love the way the Kindle is really strapped in there.  I really don't "need" a new cover, because the Patagonia works fine, but I'm having trouble resisting....


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I think you'll find that if you do get either of the Marwares, you really will feel as if you don't need another cover. On another note I did just check and the Patagonia is just a bit too small to fit the Kindle with the Marware cover on it, if you were so inclined.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I wasn't really contemplating using the two covers together.  Before I buy the Marware, which I probably will find an excuse to do, I have one question: do the Marware covers bring attention to the fact that you've got a Kindle?  Riding the NYC subways, appearances are always important.  I'm guessing that because it's black, it will be unobtrusive, compared to, say, those very colorful leather covers that look expensive (but add too much weight for me to consider).


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Fancy: While I don't have the Patagonia case that you do, I did consider it early on and know that it is some sort of a nylon material. The Eco Vue probably looks better and more "stylish" than your cover and the regular Amazon cover, but would probably not draw more attention to the kindle as would any M-edge cover in any of the many color options they offer, and certainly not like most Oberons would. I don't have an Oberon cover (also because of the unwanted added weight and size) but I do think they are absolutely gorgeous! Some of the pictures from posters on this site show more detail and "awesomeness" than on the Oberon site itself. 

I know you are still sort of on the fence about getting a new cover; between the expense, personal preferences, and what you have become used to, it feels like a risk.... I felt that way, too, because I wasn't as happy as I thought I should be with some of my earlier purchases, and could not find a case I felt met all, or even most of, my needs so would be left with too many "compromises." I found all that I wanted in the Eco Flip (and may eventually order the Eco Vue just for variety style). The only thing I have compromised on is color...really no big deal and except for summer, I always use a black pocketbook...don't really need color and still love the Flip cover). I am not sure how padded your case is, but I think the Eco Flip/Vue covers have very good protection and are still very lightweight. As for the $, seriously, you would just spend it on something else anyway, right? A movie, starbucks, dinner out, a few bottles of wine, a new shirt? LOL 

Let me enable you some more: At $43 with shipping, think of it as a dollar a day for 43 days...... Seriously, check out the website or call their CS to verify, but I think I recall a 30-day return/refund policy. Take this gamble, and if you do, just be sure to give the cover a real chance....use it consistently for a few days because going from material to leather-like with different "construction" than what you have, and from book cover style to flip over style may be a slight ajustment for you.....but I do think you will really like it! LOL

Lastly, and not to make you insane (really trying to be helpful here), you could consider the mivisu sleek cover. It is super thin and super light and is like holding/reading the kindle naked with adequate protection, considering it is not padded (but still not as good protection-wise as the Eco Flip/Vue covers would be if you drop the kindle IMO). The thing with the MiVizu Sleek is that the quality control with respect to the visual finishing aspect is not perfect. I would also recommend that this cover be placed inside a neoprine zippered sleeve (got a Belkin one on sale at Target for $3.24 and the regular price is $9.99) or something similiar when tossing into a pocketbook or backpack, etc. I like the one I have, but overall, find the Eco Flip is still a better option.

Hope this helps. Let us know what you end up doing.............


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Nice looking case, thanks for the review also


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

You are welcome, Cheerio... 

Kindleboards is a great source of info on everything Kindle and most everyone who posts is very helpful and friendly. Even though I mostly lurk, it's nice to help out, even if it's just about covers/cases and not the technical stuff. Of course, my "rarely-ever-reads-a-book-and-I-hate-all-non-kitchen-gadgets" friend thinks I was being way too fussy and picky about my kindle covers even though I think she understands my love and enthusiasm for the kindle. And she is now thrilled that I have no more "kindle cover review" stories to share with her. LOL


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Luv, thanks so much for taking so much time to discuss this with me!  Truth is, it's a fun topic for me, as I assume it is for you.  I adore my Kindle.  I can't believe how much more reading I've been doing since I purchased it!  My stress level is down because I don't get impatient waiting for trains anymore.  

As for the Eco covers, I will own one someday, but not until my Patagonia wears itself out somehow.  I'm trying to save enough to retire in 10 years so I can spend more time reading.    My new rule is I can buy anything I want, as long as I need it.  I don't know when I became so darn practical!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, no problem, Fancy... you are welcome! Yes, it is kinda fun...LOL  

How did you become so practical? I guess if I the kind of will power to not rationalize so much or at least to ignore my rationalizations - oh, yeah - okay - if I had more determination and self-discipline - I could quit smoking and lose 20 pounds....but then, I might not have my Kindle, yet....hmmm..... 

As for the trains, I completely understand... I can't stand to be anywhere waiting or stitting without something to read (vet's office, dr's office, car repair, under the hair dryer at the salon, etc.) and must have a book with me. LOVE the Kindle!!!! I suspect new kindle covers/cases are becoming available more and more, so when you do get a new one, whatever it is, be sure to let us know about it. Happy Kindling!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Fancynancy, have you done anything to reinforce your Patagonia case? I find it to be too 'floppy' and not that rigid enough to hold the kindle when opened.


----------

